# Bemidji area fishing



## Buckslayer17 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey all u fisherman out there this ice season has sucked. I just got back from fishing some lakes up in the Bemidji area there and nothings going. Walleyes are picking up at LOW and other than that its just here and there. Perch has picked up on Blackduck and Bemidji. Red Lake still slow on the crappies. Red Lake has some great tip-up fishing for those who like a fight. I'll be heading back up to do some more fishing next weekend so i'll bring back more reports. :beer: [/b]


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Has anyone fished Maple lake this year up by Crookston?


----------



## Buckslayer17 (Jan 13, 2006)

Its been slow but the walleye and perch r picking up. The perch r picking up a little faster then the walleyes. but this is info is from a friend that just got back from maple


----------

